# Sheriff Ladson O'Connor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sheriff*
*Ladson O'Connor*
Montgomery County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 16, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sheriff Ladson O'Connor was in killed a in a vehicle crash during a pursuit of two subjects on Highway 56 near the Toombs County / Montgomery County line at approximately 1:00 am.

The pursuit started in Toombs County when deputies attempted to stop the vehicle. The vehicle fled as its occupants fired shots at the pursuing Toombs County deputies. Sheriff O'Connor joined the pursuit near the county line. His vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

The female subject in the car was arrested a short time later. The male subject was arrested approximately eight hours later following a large manhunt.

Sheriff O'Connor is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Montgomery County Sheriff's Office
208 Broad Street
PO Box 277
Mt. Vernon, GA 30445

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22511-sheriff-ladson-oconnor#ixzz3dFr1Sa00


----------

